# 2001 740il



## scottbimmer (Feb 16, 2010)

DOES THE 2001 740IL COMES WITH AN ALARM, AND IS THE RED LED ON TOP OF THE DASH BOARD AN ALARM INDICATOR. thank


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Hi Scott,

I've moved your thread to the correct forum. I believe you car does have an alarm. When you say the LED on the top of the dash board do you really mean on the bottom of the rear view mirror?

Welcome to Bimmerfest,
Tim


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes. Page 42 of the manual

Link: http://www.e38.org/2001Manual-7Series.pdf


----------



## scottbimmer (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi:


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Did you read the manual? What else do you want to know?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

tim330i said:


> LED on the top of the dash board do you really mean on the bottom of the rear view mirror?
> Tim


No mirror clown nose on the E38, it's on the dash... :thumbup:


----------



## scottbimmer (Feb 16, 2010)

What battery do you recomend for 740il, i read across 9.4v


----------



## bmwtime740 (May 29, 2009)

9.4volts? Thats too weak. You need a 12volt battery.


----------



## scottbimmer (Feb 16, 2010)

thank for your infor. Any battery you recomend


----------



## bmwtime740 (May 29, 2009)

Yellow or Red top Optima, if not that; OEM.


----------



## scottbimmer (Feb 16, 2010)

*key*

When i got my 2001 740il i got only one key , how do go about getting two more (2), does the rims come with s/n because i need a spare, and i would like five to be the same. Thank for ans.


----------



## bmwtime740 (May 29, 2009)

Sux. You have to go to the stealer to get more keys, because off the lot brand new the 740i, 740iL and 750iL came with 2 Master keys incorporating remote control transmitters, 1 spare key without remote control function, and 1 valet key that opens doors and starts the vehicle but it doesn't open the glove box or trunk.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

new key is about $215 at the dealership, after taxes. 

if your battery is reading 9 volts, it likely has one dead cell. if you can afford it, try and get an Exide Orbital. its much like an Optima, personally i think Exide makes a better battery. the one i've had has been one of the best batteries i've ever owned. i let it sit for a year, nearly completely drained. put it on my charger, works like a champ and still has high cranking amps to boot. 

in my E38, i have a BMW battery. have had it a year, no problems. it was put in when i bought the car. i figure they are pretty expensive. you do need a certain type of battery for the E38. most of the time you will look for a gel cell or absorbed glass mat type battery, these charge slower and hold cranking amps better than a flooded or wet battery. even though a battery will fit, it wont always last. i've tried to explain this to a number of people when their battery doesnt last more than a couple years or less, its because the proper battery isnt being used.


----------



## scottbimmer (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank for your reply, I hope DURALAST GOLD battery is a good one. I order two keys cost $255.22 from a dealer. Can you tell me, next to the milage i see a -4o F degree what does this mean.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

It's the outside temperature display. (Page 76 of the manual "Odometer, outside temperature display." I really urge you to read it, I posted the link on my first reply.)

When it reads -40 it means it's damaged, disconnected, or missing. It also means your A/C may not work because the car thinks it's very cold outside.

It looks like this and is in front of your front passenger wheel, behind the fog light, visible only from below the car. It's mounted in an indentation on the lower plastic cover.


----------



## scottbimmer (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you, is it some thing i can fix myslef or a dealer should do it. have you ever repair it your slef.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

You need to look under the car, if it's there you can just swap it out. If it's missing, you have to see if the wires and plug are there. If not, then you may or may not want to take it on yourself.


----------

